# welchen virenscanner benutzt ihr im gentoo ?

## pieter_parker

frueher hatte ich dateien die auf freigaben fuer windows computer liegen regelmaessig mit f-prot gescannt,  aber f-prot ist aus dem portage geflogen ?!

http://gentoo-portage.com/app-antivirus/ -- es gibt nur dieses noch clamav ?!

womit ueberprueft ihr im gentoo z.b. dateien die von windows computer benutzt werden ?

http://www.virustotal.com/de/ finde ich eine sehr sehr gute seite, da laufen mehrere scanner ueber die hochgeladene datei

so eine loesung fuer local haette ich gerne .... ihr auch vllt auch !?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> frueher hatte ich dateien die auf freigaben fuer windows computer liegen regelmaessig mit f-prot gescannt,  aber f-prot ist aus dem portage geflogen ?!
> 
> http://gentoo-portage.com/app-antivirus/ -- es gibt nur dieses noch clamav ?!
> 
> womit ueberprueft ihr im gentoo z.b. dateien die von windows computer benutzt werden ?
> ...

 

Ich hab Avira Antivirus (Kostenlos) drauf und den Kernel mit dazukofs gepatcht...

Somit hat man auch gleich einen on-access Scanner...

ClamAV ist zwar Open Source aber die Trefferquote ist sehr sehr schlecht...

Letztens hab ich die Platte  des Freundes meine Schwester gescannt...

ClamAV fand gerade mal  8 Trojaner...

Avira fand 32!!

----------

## tazinblack

Gibts für avira ein ebuild oder hast Du das so installiert?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=189319#c20

ein ebuild hätt ich auch gern, das gibt es wahrscheinlich aber nicht   :Smile: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ebuild für Avast Antivir : 

http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-china-overlay/source/browse/trunk/app-antivirus/avast4workstation/avast4workstation-1.3.0-r2.ebuild

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ebuild für Avast Antivir : 
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-china-overlay/source/browse/trunk/app-antivirus/avast4workstation/avast4workstation-1.3.0-r2.ebuild

 

das ist nicht von antivir / avira: alwil heißt der Schuppen  :Wink: 

und avast braucht ein bißchen Voodoo um mit den neusten Definitionen wieder laufen zu können:

http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=57812.0

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Gibts für avira ein ebuild oder hast Du das so installiert?

 

Leider Handarbeit...

Aber mehr als ein ./install und ein ./uninstall ist es ned...

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ClamAV ist zwar Open Source aber die Trefferquote ist sehr sehr schlecht...
> 
> Letztens hab ich die Platte  des Freundes meine Schwester gescannt...
> ...

 

Ähm.. ich will unbedingt wissen ob das ein Linux-System war :D

Bisher nutze ich keinen Virenscanner und ich möchte auch nicht das Antivira (alle) meine Daten nach Viren durchsucht. Allerdings ist es bestimmt nützlich um Media-Dateien manuell zu checken die man so im Internet abgreift, also (PDF, Flashfiles und Open-Office/MS-Office dateien..). 

Unter Linux verwende ich zur Zeit nur rootkit und Trojaner-Scanner. Und bin recht pingelig mit Updates und Patches. Für mich will ich diese Tage aber unbedigt ein Qubes aufsetzen, mit dem man dann jede einzelne Applikation in einer unterschiedlichen VM-Umgebung starten kann. Dann sind mir Viren auch egal, weil sie in Systemen starten die nur einige Minuten "leben".

----------

## Jimini

Ich nutze auf den Servern daheim clamav (Router wird täglich, der Fileserver wöchentlich gescannt). Dazu dann noch der übliche Kram wie chkrootkit, rkhunter etc. Auf den Desktops und Laptops habe ich bislang nichts dergleichen installiert. 

Zu Avira: unter Windows war das mein bevorzugter Scanner, allerdings neigt er gerne mal zu Fehlalarmen. Aber immerhin ist er kostenlos verfügbar.

MfG Jimini

----------

